# tour of nitro's place



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

first off don't be mean







this is just a little something for everyone to see how I live, check it out!

heres my front door which goes into my livingroom


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

against the wall is my 55 gallon fresh water community tank next to my couch


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

leaving the livingroom into the dineing room


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

into the dineing room


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

125 gallon


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

90 gallon


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Cool , What Size tank is the Tall tank.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

35 gallon and new 180 gallon


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

my turtle tank


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i love the dining room you get to eat surrounded by fish!! Sweet. Just wondering if ya dont mind me asking how many tank are in your house?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> 90 gallon


 Ok , My Bad


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

my cat


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

to the spare bedroom


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thru the doorway


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

x3 4o gallon tanks side by side and 10 gallon hospital tank

thats it


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> i love the dining room you get to eat surrounded by fish!! Sweet. Just wondering if ya dont mind me asking how many tank are in your house?


 10 plus one empty spare 29 gallon


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

damn your house is awesome. I wish i had as many tanks as you. I love to chill out in my room with only 3 tanks. Wherever your are in your house you gotta ish tank next to you awesome man.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

nice tank setups


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Bigkrup444 said:
> 
> 
> > i love the dining room you get to eat surrounded by fish!! Sweet. Just wondering if ya dont mind me asking how many tank are in your house?
> ...


heres the spare 29 gallon in the spare bedroom


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Very Nice tanks bro.







.
I like the tank stand for the 40 gallons.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

I love the way you decorate, nitro


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Very Nice tanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks , made it myself


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great shots nitrofish and love the pad


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOAHAH>. nitro.. you have 10 tanks? or more?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> WOAHAH>. nitro.. you have 10 tanks? or more?


 12 total, 1 spare and one at work


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

jesus Nitro your dining room is like Shark Aquarium!!! Can I come over?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Can me and kev be guests in your house? I want to see a close up of your turtles what kind are they? Your house owns


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> jesus Nitro your dining room is like Shark Aquarium!!! Can I come over?


 of course







if your ever in massachuetts let me know


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Can me and kev be guests in your house? I want to see a close up of your turtles what kind are they? Your house owns


 ill try to get a close up of the turtles, I don't know what kind they are, my friends got them for me


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay they are really cute though did you name them and what is your kitty's name


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres the turtles. if you know what kind they are let me know, because I have no clue


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> okay they are really cute though did you name them and what is your kitty's name


 the cats blackbeard and orange cat (I got blackbeard from the shelter) the turtles have no names


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

The turtle looks like the one i had when i was a kid. My girlfriend wants a turtle, i was trying to get her to get fish i bought here a tank but now its sitting in my room with a goldfish in it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I will take your turtle lol they are so cute and so are your kitties. I love your animals I love animals they are better than people


----------



## reds4life (Feb 14, 2003)

hey nitro, the turtles are red ear sliders.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

reds4life said:


> hey nitro, the turtles are red ear sliders.


 Agreed, if female they will get around 12" males usually stay smaller, about 7" or 8". very nice turtles to have.
I like the dining room tanks. My dining room is full of snake tanks :laugh:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Turtles definitely look like red ear sliders to me... You'll need a MUCH bigger tank for them when they grow up, heh. If it's two males you'll have to separate them. If it's a male/female, they'll pair off. If it's female/female, no worries at all usually.

I used to have a male. He was fantastic. I didn't know how much I appreciated him until I lost him... I was a silly lil' boy.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> reds4life said:
> 
> 
> > hey nitro, the turtles are red ear sliders.
> ...


 Why types of snakes?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nitro, I like!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

thats real cooooool bro thx for showing the AWESOME pics


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Mettle said:


> pythonwill said:
> 
> 
> > reds4life said:
> ...


 3 Burmese pythons


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> reds4life said:
> 
> 
> > hey nitro, the turtles are red ear sliders.
> ...











oh crap!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> 3 Burmese pythons


 Nice... reg. burms or a particular morph? How big are they? I think burms are beautiful animals. I just could never care for one full way through it's life. And I don't believe in buying anything I can't care for, theoretically, forever. (Situations always come up.)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> oh crap!


 LOL... Oh yeah buddy, they get BIG.

BUT! Worry not. You don't need to go out and spend millions on a huge tank set-up. Like most herps, red-ears can be easily kept in something like a rubbermaid. Just start looking at places like home depot and wal mart for something fairly large. It'll probably run ya like $30 or so for it. Much cheaper. =) Granted, it's not quite as nice as a tank... But you can get transparent rubbermaids now.

Red-ears are awesome though... Mine would chill with me out in the backyard when it was sunny out. He was a mean bastard though, lol.

Unfortunately mine died because I knew NOTHING about herps in general when I had him and he died of disease I think... However, he did live for something like 8 or 9 years. So it's not like it was a total bust. I really wish I had taken better care of him though and still had him. He was kick ass.









I ranted, sorry... Insomnia is killing me.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I think more people should show a tour of thier place. how about it guys? lets see some pics


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

GOOD sh*t NITRO DANIT WISH WE HAD HOOKED UP WHEN I LIVED IN WORCESTER







THE TOFFEE WILL DO A TOUR NEXT I CAN SEE IT NOW


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> GOOD sh*t NITRO DANIT WISH WE HAD HOOKED UP WHEN I LIVED IN WORCESTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya, its too bad your still not in the area, I probley seen you around worcester and never knew.

ya, lets see the toffee pimps pad


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have nothing nearly as impressive as probably 95% of the people here do... Especially you, lol. I have tiny tanks and all that. There'd be nothing to see.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Have to get a hold of the camera


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I have nothing nearly as impressive as probably 95% of the people here do... Especially you, lol. I have tiny tanks and all that. There'd be nothing to see.


 it dosen't mater how many tanks you have or whatever, you should show it anyway, id love to see it. its nice to see how other people live.

I just happen to be a fish freak


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet pad Nitro!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pad nitro i like the wood floor.
i thought i was bad with tanks before i had 6 but that blows me out the water.
i think i may get my camera out tonight and do my own post
dixon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I think more people should show a tour of thier place. how about it guys? lets see some pics


 I'll post some pics of my crib soon







- don't expect too much of it, though - it's rather small :sad:


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice pad!! U hav a mrs?? Mine thinks tanks are hideous!! Lucky i got a 90!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Nice pad!! U hav a mrs??


I have a girlfriend living with me also. she got me the 180 gallon for christmas


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will show pics of my pad once I get back home.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet nitro. I too cannot go into or out of a room w/ out seeing my tanks!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Glad to see that Im not alone when it comes to tanks. Ill post my tanks tonight.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> xtreme_pingu said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pad!! U hav a mrs??
> ...


 Lucky u!! LOL!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn man, my chick would never allow that many tanks. I am pushing it with the ones I have.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

traumatic said:


> sweet nitro. I too cannot go into or out of a room w/ out seeing my tanks!!!!


 well theres no tanks in the bedroom or bathroom, but everywhere else.

guess I need to put some in the bedroom next


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Damn man, my chick would never allow that many tanks. I am pushing it with the ones I have.


 my girl was like that at first, now she's buying me tanks. she boughgt the x3 40 gallon tanks and the 180 gallon. I do all the maintance though


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i think we should do a cribs section like on mtv.
i will get my pics tonight
dixon


----------

